# Stolen Serpent 966te be on the look out



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Guys On Saturday while i was at the track some one broke in to my house and stole all of my Serpent onroad stuff my ps3 please be on the look out.

My m11x, my 2 team nova sealed pts engines from the worlds, my complete 966te 1/8th onroad car with a nova kangaroo engine.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DAYUM!!!!! I'm sorry man! 

I will check eBay over the next few weeks.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts are that this person is either someone who uses rc, sell stuff on ebay, or will sell it at a pawn shop. those are the places id check.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen pawn shops with RC stuff in them on 1960 ! Do you have the seriel number on the PS3 ? Pawn shops have to record the #'s through a database that help track down the theives !


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Ill kick there arse!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Just finished with the cops, and yes i had a serial number for the ps3. But the funny thing is they did not touch my big tv, or the computer or my guitar amp or guitar. They took just my 2 prized things i own, my 966 that i have won 3 Texas biggies with and raced at the worlds with. this is just unbelievable! Worst nightmare. I can not replace these items at the moment and dont know win i will be able too. this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Just finished with the cops, and yes i had a serial number for the ps3. But the funny thing is they did not touch my big tv, or the computer or my guitar amp or guitar. They took just my 2 prized things i own, my 966 that i have won 3 Texas biggies with and raced at the worlds with. this is just unbelievable! Worst nightmare. I can not replace these items at the moment and dont know win i will be able too. this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cant think of anyone who could do this to someone.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Just finished with the cops, and yes i had a serial number for the ps3. But the funny thing is they did not touch my big tv, or the computer or my guitar amp or guitar. They took just my 2 prized things i own, my 966 that i have won 3 Texas biggies with and raced at the worlds with. this is just unbelievable! Worst nightmare. I can not replace these items at the moment and dont know win i will be able too. this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Your chances are you know them


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Bigj said:


> Your chances are you know them


I agree,this was not a break in and just take the valuables, this was a hit on your house for your cars.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree and the funny thing is not everyone knows were i live! only a hand full!!!!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I agree and the funny thing is not everyone knows were i live! only a hand full!!!!!


This sucks on so many levels. Im afraid it may have been someone who races on road and offroad and lives out of town and somehow found out where you live. If maybe someone you have beaten in an onroad race if mad at you for some reason, then can look in a phone book and find your name and adress.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

You got robbed by someone who knows you. I can guarantee you that. Was the stuff laying out or put up is the big question. Who knew you would not be home is the other. If it was put up and the house is not trashed hey definitely knew you. No one robs a house for rc stuff unless they know what i is worth.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Jeremy. This sucks!!! This really p!sses me off and it's not even my stuff. Some people are just A-holes!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

only a few people know where i live but everyone knew i was not at home, but my name is not in the phone book and i still have my number from Dallas.
I agree it is some one that i know unfortunately!


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Do any of hem race RC or do any thing like that or have a drug problem. Those are the first ones to look at honestly.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Man that is some ****. Sorry to hear that Jeremy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Could've also been some kids, instead of someone you knew. They went straight for the "toy" kind of stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Jeremy.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

da'um... sorry to hear! i don't frequent the used rc forums, but, if it helps - it could just as easily be someone from the neighborhood. if you run/tune/break'in you engines at home, it could spark interest to your house, then they just keep an eye out for your departures - some kids wanting toys they can't afford to get on their own... so drive around the hood and keep an ear out at times that kids/teens would play with 'em. but i agree, i think it would be someone that knows the value of the items... perhaps in their teens/early twenties. i don't know who knows where you live, but, i gather that they would not be the ones to do this, unless they're shady to begin with... i remember you saying someone hit up mikes sometime back, any possibility it could be the same peeps? 

good luck in the retrieval of the items.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Jeremy, got any pics of car, engines, ect. that could help us look for it?


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

That is **** Jeremy, I absolutely hate thieves. I will be looking out for them.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I was hoping to wake up and this just be a bad dream, but it is what it is. It seems im cursed lately. Thank you for the kind words if i ever find these people im scared of what i would do to be honest. All i can ask of you guys is to be on the look out tell the other shops spread the word as much as possible. Like i said only a very few new where i live and the most of them where with me yesturday at the track all day but a few where not. They did not take my games or blue ray player or cp or the big monitor i have on the tv just my Serpent stuff and my ps3:hairout:
If you hear anything please call me at 281 577 8250


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope you recover it Jeremy. It definitely sounds like an inside job from someone who knows you. That hits on a personal level I know. But you have to know that the VAST majority of those in the Houston R/C community appreciate everything you do for us even if they don't always tell you. You are well liked and respected. Try to cheer up bud. If it was personal that A-Hole wants you to be mad. Don't give him the satisfaction.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope your kido is ok i am sorry to hear you having to go threw that! i dont have any kids of my own but i would have been freaked out!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

That is Friggin bullchit!!!! I will keep an eye and ear out....no-one around my house has a nitro car that I know of.....so if I hear one runnin, i will check it out...sorry bro...this sucks.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the biggest things i'v scene lately is people logging Im at work or im at Hooters that gives eveyone that your so called friend im not home signal. Happen to a buddy here at work came home to a empty house!!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Bigj said:


> One of the biggest things i'v scene lately is people logging Im at work or im at Hooters that gives eveyone that your so called friend im not home signal. Happen to a buddy here at work came home to a empty house!!!


Sounds like Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Post some pics of the car and stuff so we know what to look for.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Jeremy, I let my buddies at Randy's Hobbies know so they can keep an eye out, because a lot of people sell used stuff there. I also mentioned it to the guys at Katy RC today. 

-Dean


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not many places to run an 8th scale onroad. More than likely it'll show up at Mikes one day. No logical person will get one to drag with, so any odd races or runs with it will be obvious.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

here is some pics


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

That is PURE Ffffing BS!! Sorry for your loss buddy. It will show up someway somehow, the on road crowd is small and net tight so it will show up some where. If any one gets offered to buy Js gear just play it cool and try to buy it say oh let me call my wife etc, etc stall them and call the Cops. Its a **** shame!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If They run it. They will break something. 

Shops if u find someone coming in looking for Serpent parts ask to see the car. New faces asking for parts or info, let's see the car. To make sure its the right part. 

Hold car until ....


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Who ever has the car will drive it and will break it sooner or later. Id post your Transponder # for the car so if anyone uses that transponder it will be found. And if they use the transponder at a track where the system is hooked up to the Mylaps.com scoring feature, you can see where your transponder and car have been driven. 
I can't believe someone could do this to a racer of your caliber, and your a well know name in the racing community. This sucks on so many levels i don't know how to even explain it.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

I keep checking this post every time it gets bumped up hoping to read some good news but instead, it just p!sses me off every time I read it because it's so sh!tty. I can't stand thieves!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That dude that ripped off Gary ever been to your casa?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

DeanSpeed said:


> I keep checking this post every time it gets bumped up hoping to read some good news but instead, it just p!sses me off every time I read it because it's so sh!tty. I can't stand thieves!!!


I check thread every time im on the computer, it does the same this to me too!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont worry guys iam still looking, and to who ever has it watch your back, everyone is looking for it. Not just on hear. It is a second degree felony for burglarizing a habitat and with the amount that was takin the da is in on it as well.

I hope my car stuff is worth it pal.sad3sm


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

I would like to find him :headknock


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Agreed 100% JC...whoever took it is either really smart or really stupid, given the circumstances...I am leaning toward the latter, obviously...can't wait for the jerk to get busted!! Here's hoping you get ALL of it back in one peice, brother...
Oh, and let this serve notice to anyone else with the same wise idea- RC racers blood is THICK, because we all know the investment each of us has made in the hobby that we all LOVE dearly!! We WILL find you and...trust us...it won't be nuthin' nice...


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont think some people realize that taking away our cars ot like kidnapping our own children, I know a lot of people are like me an baby their cars. I keep my car in front of my bed next to my tv so i know where it is and know its in a safe place. 
To who ever has the car, just know that there are people everywhere looking for you and the car. These rc cars hold a place in all of our hearts, because this is what we all do for fun. Some people have paint ball, air soft, surfing, skateboarding, real cars, airplane, etc. we have our rc car, and its bull s*** that you want to take our hard work, blood, sweat, and tears away from us.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> I dont think some people realize that taking away our cars ot like kidnapping our own children, I know a lot of people are like me an baby their cars. I keep my car in front of my bed next to my tv so i know where it is and know its in a safe place.
> To who ever has the car, just know that there are people everywhere looking for you and the car. These rc cars hold a place in all of our hearts, because this is what we all do for fun. Some people have paint ball, air soft, surfing, skateboarding, real cars, airplane, etc. we have our rc car, and its bull s*** that you want to take our hard work, blood, sweat, and tears away from us.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I have been checking multiple sources hoping for a hit... And I will continue to do so

Matt


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Any news.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang man that sucks man. Cant believe they would do something like that, they did that to me too before but out of my car. Nowadays I guess we got to watch who keeps following us in our rear view mirrior. :/


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

It is a long story, but i just want to keep it short. I got most of it back this past friday! Thank you for everyone looking, now i got her back and am ready to move past all of it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

glad to know. talk to later.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to know you got the car back:dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That is a rare occasion to get stuff like that back! Congrats on what you did get back!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well someone post the long story..who? What? Where?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They may have a non disclosure statement, in the plea deal. 

But glad he got most of his stuff back.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

What did you do to get her back?


----------

